# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos in External Building Render/Mortar (QLD)

## ghcomp69

HI. Just have a basic inquiry on if Asbestos was ever used in external Render or mortar in the old days -> specifically in Qld? 
Google searches seem to indicate it was used...but mainly for overseas and I cant really see too much info in Australia let alone Qld. 
Appreciate some guidance from thanks for posting and advice.

----------

